# pregnancy test?



## Suburbanfarmer (Jun 26, 2012)

We have a ND doe that we brought home about 3 weeks ago. We actually picked her out and left her at the breeder and they put her in with a buck for about a week. We ended up with our second doe and she needed a friend so we went and picked up our ND. The breeder never saw her go into heat. Actually never saw the buck breed either of the two does that were in with him for that week. Now, we have our mini Lamancha that kidded a couple of weeks ago and we will milk her. I still haven't seen our ND come into heat. I would like to know if she is bred or I need to start thinking about breeding her so we have milk next spring after our other doe dries up. 

Is there any kind of pregnancy test that I can do? Would I need to have blood drawn or can she pee on a stick?

Thanks


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 26, 2012)

No pee on a stick test for goats, unfortunately.

You can draw blood and send it in to BioTracking.  Takes about 3 weeks to get an answer.

Or you can call your vet and see if he does sonograms.  I forget how far along they have to be to be sonogramed with accuracy.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks, I'm kinda hoping to not have to spend a ton of money to find out, so a sonogram is probably out of the question anyway. Maybe a blood test. Or maybe I will just send her back to the buck and see what happens. *sigh


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 26, 2012)

I drew blood on my goats for this test, and it is real easy. It is also cheap. I think around $6. I had my results within 48 hours of them receiving the samples.


----------



## Renegade (Jun 27, 2012)

Bio-Tracking does not take 3 weeks. This time of year they run the goat test on Tuesday and have results on Wednesday by 5pm PT. I sent blood out Priority mail on Friday and got results back today. From November 1st to March 1st they run the test twice a week and have the results within 48hrs. (and yes we use them alot)
They are the best and will do anything to help.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## Cara Peachick (Jun 30, 2012)

I've also had really good experience with bio tracking.  Well worth the relatively inexpensive test for the peace of mind!


----------



## hcppam (Jul 2, 2012)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> I've also had really good experience with bio tracking.  Well worth the relatively inexpensive test for the peace of mind!


Do they send you a kit?


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 2, 2012)

> Do they send you a kit?


I use them and they will send you a kit if you want although I didn't request one as I had the blood collection vials from my vet.
If you do use them, you will be happy with their service.  They are very helpful and pleasant.


----------

